# Windows Media Player frisst 100% CPU beim Streaming



## Rick Dangerous (28. August 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich mit dem WindowsMediaPlayer9 im Browser (IE oder NS) streaming videos anschaue, geht die CPU-Auslastung auf oder nahe 100%; so daß z.b. vieles andere nur noch ruckelt etc. oder garnicht geht.
Woran kann das liegen? Hat einer eine Idee?

Mein System ist:
Windows XP, P3 700 Mhz, 256 MB Ram.


----------

